# BUTTONS



## epanzella (Sep 16, 2019)

Not much of a machining project but I'm building a flatbed for my truck and need to locate some holes so I can finish it in my garage without it getting all rusty on my truck while the job is in progress. I tried to get my wife to help me with measurements but when it comes to mechanical things we just don't speak the same language. I made some buttons with the bottom diameter to match the hole and half the upper diameter milled off so I can hook a tape on it and hold the centerline.


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Nonsense, You had a need, made even more difficult due to spousal assistance, and figured out how to solve it and stay married too (I’m assuming).  We all have experienced something similar.  Very clever.


----------



## yendor (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice work - now you just need to make a complete set for different diameter holes


----------



## Joeman77 (Sep 27, 2019)

yendor said:


> Nice work - now you just need to make a complete set for different diameter holes


Or maybe a set of bushings for different size holes? Getting the initial done with the offsets was the hard part!


----------



## epanzella (Sep 27, 2019)

I find that when I make something for a future project that hasn't materialized yet, I end up not using it at all or losing it before I need it.  It's pretty easy to make these so if I need a different size  I'll just make them when I need them. Thx for the comments.
Ed P


----------



## eugene13 (Sep 28, 2019)

"find a need and fill it" that was Henry Kaiser's motto, well done.


----------

